
Amazon Robotics Challenge 2017 won by Australian budget bot - vyrotek
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40774385
======
sronors
I'm confused why more teams haven't used Cartesian systems. In my experience,
arms with many rotational joints can become very complicated even for pick and
place tasks. Do most teams use off the shelf bots or build their own?

~~~
GeorgeTirebiter
Seems to me the problem is the inverse kinematics. The actual coordinate
transformations are just trig, right?

~~~
sronors
Yeah, should be just trig. It seems the advantage the arm-based system has is
more options for the pose of the end effector when grabbing stuff. But that
also means you can get the arm into poses with much less manipulability. If
you just need to grab items from a box, seems like the Cartesian robot is
simpler, and wouldn't have that problem.

